# Have you ever had to transport your pet rat to another country?



## Audris (May 8, 2021)

When I was in my home country I bought rats, but then a year later I had to move to another country and leave the rats behind.
Now I'm wondering if there's any way the rats can be transported to the country I'm currently in.
It's really hard to do research about pet transport companies since most of them are focused on dogs and cats.
Do you have any experience with this?
I have no idea if this is possible or even what kind of price range I'm looking at.
Thanks.

P.S. I want them to be transported from Latvia to Malta.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That would be REALLY stressful for rats, like dogs and cats. And would you go, get them in a carrier, and then fly with them back, having had the cage taken appart and put under the plane? Does the airline you are planning on useing even let rats fly? Also, I would say the ONLY. WAY. You should do this is: Take apart their cage and have it under the plane with the luggage, have the rats with you on the plane (Thats right, YOU. Not someone else.) And have them have food and water and toys BUT I still would say NO you SHOULD NOT DO THAT.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

It may be more complicated than just arranging transportation. Different countries have different rules for importing animals. The [website I found] only talked about dogs, cats, and ferrets. It might be necessary to talk to a person at a pet transport company or someone from the government to figure out what the official requirements are.


----------



## Orbeck (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah, it's pretty challenging. A friend of mine paid around 2000$ for transportation only.


----------



## Orbeck (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah, it's pretty challenging. A friend of mine paid around 2000$ for transportation only. When I have decided to go on a vacation with my rat, I had no idea how I should do that. I was going to China back in 2017, my rat was still a kid back then, and it was getting scared very easily, so I had to always be with him. When we arrived in China, not even a single taxi driver wanted to take me, as they were afraid of my rat! I actually had to call for the chinese postal services, as they had some special shipping services for pets. Man, I had to track china post package almost every single minute to see where is my boy.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Audris said:


> When I was in my home country I bought rats, but then a year later I had to move to another country and leave the rats behind.
> Now I'm wondering if there's any way the rats can be transported to the country I'm currently in.
> It's really hard to do research about pet transport companies since most of them are focused on dogs and cats.
> Do you have any experience with this?
> ...


AS a follow up to Rats4All's statement:

"_That would be REALLY stressful for rats, like dogs and cats. And would you go, get them in a carrier, and then fly with them back, having had the cage taken appart and put under the plane? Does the airline you are planning on useing even let rats fly? Also, I would say the ONLY. WAY. You should do this is: Take apart their cage and have it under the plane with the luggage, have the rats with you on the plane (Thats right, YOU. Not someone else.) And have them have food and water and toys BUT I still would say NO you SHOULD NOT DO THAT._"


Start with calling the airline directly, since, as you've stated, most of the generally available information is regarding dogs & cats. Be prepared to be patient and having to explain things multiple times, as you will most likely be passed to several people before reaching the one tht has the proper information.


----------

